# الاله فهو سبب السراء و الضراء فى الحياة



## چاكس (11 يناير 2013)

هل تقبل رأى ؟ طبعا اذا سمحوا لى الاخوة الافاضل ان اعرضه :

بعد قراءة الكتاب المقدس و تحديدا سفر التكوين ، و تحليل اول المشاهد فيه ..
الحية صادقة عندما قالت للمرأة انها لن تموت اذا تأكل من شجرة المعرفة الخير و الشر بخلاف ما قاله الرب الاله .. الحية تقول الحقيقة ، فالرجل و المرأة لن يموتا اذا ما انتهكا امر الرب الاله و هما لا يموتان فعلا .. فى حين ان الرب الاله قال يوم تأكل منها تموت موتا .. !! شخصيا .. لا افهم الغموض هنا فى الصراع .. و لا اريد ان اكون فظا و اقول ان حادث الاغواء مرتبا و معد مسبقا ... هل الحية تقوم بهذا الدور من غير قصد او دراية ؟؟ 

لكن اعتقد حسب فهمى .. ان الرب الاله قصد ان الموت وقتها موتا روحيا ليس جسديا = سقوط الانسان او الخطيئة الاصلية ( طبعا كلامى من وجهه نظر المتدينين ) .

لكن مرة اخرى يمكن ان نقول ان الصراع المسئول عنه الرب الاله فهو سبب السراء و الضراء فى حياة مخلوقاته .. و لا يمكن لخالق الحية ان يتنصل من المسئولية عن افعالها  .. و لكننا نجد ان التوحيد بعد ذلك روض الحية و جعل منها خصما ليس بقدر الرب الاله .


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2013)

*تم نقل مشاركتك لتكون موضوع جديد للرد عليه *

*دون أن نشتت الموضوع الأصلي *

.


----------



## Maran+atha (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا كثير للموضوع يا اخ جاكس 
واضح ان حضرتك لا تعلم الكثير من الحقائق 


الله يعلم كل شىء سيحدث لأنه كلى المعرفة 
ولكن الله اعطى للأنسان كامل الحرية للأختيار بين الخير والشر 
فقال الله القدوس فى الكتاب المقدس فى تث 30: 19
أشهد عليكم اليوم السماء والارض.قد جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت.البركة واللعنة.فاختر الحياة لكي تحيا انت ونسلك.

يجب ان تعلم معنى الموت عند ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا القدوس 
قالله يعنى بالموت هو الموت الروحي الذي هو انفصال الإنسان عن الله

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى رؤ يا3: 1
هذا يقوله الذي له سبعة ارواح الله والسبعة الكواكب.
انا عارف اعمالك ان لك اسما انك حيّ وانت ميت.

لأن روح الأنسان التى متصلة بالله القدوس لا تموت 
فقال الله القدوس فى الكتاب المقدس فى مت 22: 32
انا اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب.
ليس الله اله اموات بل اله احياء.

وقال الهنا القدوس فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 3: 36
الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية.
والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يناير 2013)

*أخي جاكس الموت هنا هو الانفصال عن الله ، وحقاً إنهما ماتا وماتت البشرية بخطاياها إلى أن دفع المسيح بدمه ثمن إعادة الحياة وإعادة الفرصة لأن نخلص .*​


----------

